# HGH - has mine gone bad?



## concentrate (Jul 19, 2012)

Received a 100iu kit of Norvotop from a respected source. Mixed the first 10iu vial with 1ml of bac. water, swirled it around gently and noticed that there were undissolved particles in it.

I refrigerated it and 2 days later the particles are still there - it is not 100% clear.

I wouldn't describe it as 'cloudy' - it is clear except there are quite a few visible particles still swirling around in it.

I am thinking perhaps the summer heat destroyed it when it was being delivered.

Do you think this is the case - or maybe it is still okay?

This is my first time using HGH and I injected 1iu 2 days ago, that day I felt slight eye pressure and temple pressure. I have also been quite sleepy the past 2 days. Are these side effects indicative of potent HGH?


----------



## Spongy (Jul 19, 2012)

did it have the tamper resistant, holographic seal?


----------



## concentrate (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, it did have the holographic seal. I am pretty sure it is legit stuff.

I'm just concerned that the heat might have done something to it when it was getting delivered - when I took the padded envelope out of my mailbox it felt pretty warm and I immediately put it in the refrigerator to cool down. 

I'm hoping that some of you more experienced HGH users can recall if you had legit HGH that was still potent while having little undissolved particles in it or if it has to be 100% clear like water to be potent.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 19, 2012)

Both my rips and my elitropins completely dissolved within about 5-6 minutes.  If you are concerned then go get a GH Serum test done 2 hours after pinning 5-10IU.  Come back to us with the results and we'll be able to tell you where your GH ranks on the scale of potent vs weak vs bunk.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 19, 2012)

heat will degrade gh some but not  destroy it ( heat as in not insane heat)

 You need to simply take a gh serum test to see if the gh is good and what quality.

 If you need help with that there is a thread in the gh section explaining hwo and where to test.

 Curious what did you pay for those?

 Yes we can discuss prices here btw   or a mod will ban me for saying it


----------



## concentrate (Jul 19, 2012)

it was $495 for the kit


----------



## concentrate (Jul 19, 2012)

It doesn't look like there is anywhere here in Canada that I can get the gh serum test done. 

Maybe the best way to know is to inject something like 5-8iu and if I feel the sides (bloating, carpal tunnel) then I know it is still good - what do you guys think?


----------



## Spongy (Jul 19, 2012)

WOW.  Man, that's steep!!

Yeah, Canada is a bit different when it comes to lab tests.  Maybe on of our canadians will chime in


concentrate said:


> it was $495 for the kit


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 19, 2012)

concentrate said:


> it was $495 for the kit



Holy shit man. The test for the serum was a AAS cycle all by itself


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Holy shit man. The test for the serum was a AAS cycle all by itself



I think that was what he paid for the kit! lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh shit i didnt even see that, but damn thats still expesive for a kit/100ius. I guess canada is a botch to get stuff there then


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Stick a long needle on there and try to break the clumps. A buddy of mine nuked his shit to dissolve the clumps... He swears the shit is still good... Idk bout all that tho.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 19, 2012)

Bro, idk if it's the heat or what (I live in the south) but every kit I have ever bought I have bought has the undisolved white chunks as you discribed in your post. I also follow the protocol of venting the vial and slowly filling with bac water down the sides of the vial. I have read that you never want to shake the solution in the reconstitution process.

The way I get the chunks to desolve is: I place the vial on a solid surface like counter top and place the bottom of the vial flat on the surface, then I make a circular  motion with the vial while keeping the vial bottom flat....think centrifuge. It take a couple of minutes doing this but the chunks do dissolve.

I run blood work on every lot of GH I purchase and I have posted blood work. All of it is respectable GH levels. I think my method may not be perfect but it seems to work.

No disrespect bro, but at $495 a kit your gettin it broke off in your ass. Please find my thread in the GH section for the Rips blood test. If you like what you see and I know you will PM me 



concentrate said:


> Received a 100iu kit of Norvotop from a respected source. Mixed the first 10iu vial with 1ml of bac. water, swirled it around gently and noticed that there were undissolved particles in it.
> 
> I refrigerated it and 2 days later the particles are still there - it is not 100% clear.
> 
> ...


----------

